# Plötzlich 3 Monate Urlaub. Wohin / Was tun?



## Monsterwade (10. Januar 2007)

Hi Mädels & Jungs,

wenn Ihr kurzfristig 3 Monate Urlaub nehmen müsstet, wohin würdet Ihr reisen
und was dort unternehmen?

Freu mich auf Eure Inspirationen  

P.S. Ist ernst gemeint, da evtl. einen Jobwechsel ansteht und noch 60 Tage 
Urlaub übrig sind.


----------



## Subraid (10. Januar 2007)

Südafrika kann ich empfehlen: Krüger-Nationalpark -> Johannesburg -> Kapstadt -> Windhook

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich nach Australien / Neuseeland gehen, da ich dort noch nicht war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (10. Januar 2007)

Malaysia ist auch toll. günstig und rund um die uhr essen  
da gibts von großstadtleben bis hin zu dschungelleben echt alles. und im normalfall kann man sich mit englischer sprache durchschlagen.







australien soll auch toll sein, ne gute freundin war da mal fürn halbes jahr (studium) ... ich selbst würd da auch gern mal hin.

eine sache die ich mir auf jeden fall noch irgendwann im leben realisieren werde ist ein vancouverbesuch. das hat aber eher persönliche gründe.

cheers


----------



## TimTailor (10. Januar 2007)

Hey, ihr seid doch Mountainbiker, oder?
Ich würde mir einen Hänger fürs MTB kaufen und eine schöne Runde durch Europa drehen (Allgäu, Alpen, Pyrenäen etc.) Ich denke, die Runde kannst du Problemlos erweitern... 
Interessant wäre auch eine Tour von Norwegen nach Spanien über alle Gebirge die du dazwischen findest 

P.S.
Vielleicht hat ja einer deiner Kumpels Zeit, dich auf der einen oder anderen Etappe zu begleiten?

Grüße Tim


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2007)

Daheim bleiben und trainieren. 

Urlaub ist doch nur wenn man Arbeit hat . zwischen zwei Jobs ist doch kein Urlaub.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> Malaysia ist auch toll. günstig und rund um die uhr essen
> cheers


3 Monate rund um die uhr essen. Naja, hat auch was von Abenteuer.
Aber ich war leider schon in Malaysia.



TimTailor schrieb:


> Hey, ihr seid doch Mountainbiker, oder?
> Ich würde mir einen Hänger fürs MTB kaufen und eine schöne Runde durch Europa drehen (Allgäu, Alpen, Pyrenäen etc.) Ich denke, die Runde kannst du Grüße Tim


Hab ich leider schon mal gemacht. Allerdings mit nem Tourenbike und ohne
Hänger. In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich den Jakobsweg empfehlen. Einfach klasse.


----------



## trauntaler (11. Januar 2007)

Ich würde mir einen VW-Bus kaufen und nach Südfrankreich und Schweiz fahren. 

Singletrails, Bikeparks, Partys...... ich komme gerade richtig ins schwärmen!


----------



## DH-Ralli (11. Januar 2007)

60 Tage Urlaub sind das eine, das dafür nötige Kleingeld leider das andere 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spiel, würde ich eine Weltreise durch Süd-Asien bis hin zur Südsee machen. Immer schön abwechselnd was erleben und dann wieder eine Erholungsetape am Strand: Indien, Malediven, Thailand, Vietnam, Südsee, Malaysia, Philipinen, ....

Oder alternativ einfach jeden Tag trainieren und sau fit werden.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> 60 Tage Urlaub sind das eine, das dafür nötige Kleingeld leider das andere
> 
> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spiel, würde ich eine Weltreise durch Süd-Asien bis hin zur Südsee machen. Immer schön abwechselnd was erleben und dann wieder eine Erholungsetape am Strand: Indien, Malediven, Thailand, Vietnam, Südsee, Malaysia, Philipinen, ....


Tja, die meisten Länder kenne ich leider schon (schau mal auf meine HP).
Geld braucht man da recht wenig, wenn man sich den Locals anpasst.




> Oder alternativ einfach jeden Tag trainieren und sau fit werden.


Bin ich schon   Schau mal den Winterpokal.


----------



## Coffee (11. Januar 2007)

billigflieger irgendwohin wo es wärmer ist 

coffee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Januar 2007)

Wie wär´s mit Mittelamerika? Costa Rica, Equador, Mexico? Oder kannst ja quer durch die USA mit dem Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Januar 2007)

Obertdorf, und endlich mal den Südlichen und westlichen Teil abfahren


----------



## chkimsim (11. Januar 2007)

Jetzt sofort - USA / Kanada zum Boarden, Langlaufen, Tourengehen -Hauptsache (viel) Schnee.


----------



## andi. (11. Januar 2007)

radfahren irgendwo wo es warm is


----------



## wurstendbinder (11. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit Mittelamerika? Costa Rica, Equador, Mexico? ...



jau, mexico zb baja california, auch gerne mit dem bike (das wäre ein traum von mir  )






oder patagonien (da war ich schon  )






(welche fremdsprachen beherrschst du denn so? und wann soll's los gehen?)

gruß,
greg


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Januar 2007)

Wenn Du Wintersportler bist dann ab in die Rockies nach Kanada u. in Vancouver einen RM Rahmen günstig kaufen.
In Whistler liegt z.Zt. im Gegensatz zu hier genug Schnee.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> oder patagonien (da war ich schon  )
> 
> (welche fremdsprachen beherrschst du denn so? und wann soll's los gehen?)
> 
> ...


Hi Greg,

danke für die Ideen. Patagonien ist wirklich eine Reise wert. War auch schon da.

Fremdsprachen: Englisch fliessend, französisch und spanisch ausreichend, um sich durch die Lande zu schlagen  

Los würde es Mitte Februar gehen.



Augus1328 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Wintersportler bist dann ab in die Rockies nach Kanada u. in Vancouver einen RM Rahmen günstig kaufen.
> In Whistler liegt z.Zt. im Gegensatz zu hier genug Schnee.
> 
> Gruß
> Oli


Hi Oli,

was verstehst Du unter "RM Rahmen" ? Ein bischen Heliskiing wäre ne klasse Idee.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Januar 2007)

Baja California ist auch zum Tauchen ein Traum! Da kann man mit Seehunden tauchen, Hammerhaie sehen, es gibt Wale... Leider ist das Wasser ziemlich kalt!


----------



## Augus1328 (12. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> was verstehst Du unter "RM Rahmen" ? Ein bischen Heliskiing wäre ne klasse Idee.
> 
> ...



Rocky Mountain 

Heliskiing ist richtig teuer. Wenn Du z.B. in Whistler ne Runde fliegen willst dann mußt Du ab 700 CDN$ (Einsteiger) einplanen, eher sogar noch mehr wenn Du je nach Kondition u. Können die besseren Touren buchst.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2007)

Wie wär's mit ner Weltumradelung?  

Ich komme gerade aus Südafrika und kann das auch sehr empfehlen. Ein super Land und wegen dem starken Euro ist das das Reisen/Essen für uns sehr günstig.

Das wichtisgte: Es ist gerade Sommer und die Tage sind sehr lang.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

seit einem "Urlaub" in Gambia, Senegal, Mali und Burkina Faso hab ich eine 
starke Abneigung gegenÃ¼ber diesem Kontinent. Mit Ausnahme Ãgyptens.

Hallo Oli,

da ich mir noch ein paar hundert Ãberstunden auszahlen lassen muss, spielt
â¬ eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtiger ist mir der Erlebnisfaktor.
Mir ist allerdings zu Ohren gekommen, das gebuchte FlÃ¼ge verfallen, wenn das
Wetter nicht mitmacht. Hast Du da Erfahrungen?

An alle Anderen: War jemand schon mal in den Anden zum Biken?


----------



## Lazart (12. Januar 2007)

NOCH nicht. Aber im Juli. 5 Wochen Peru mit der Freundin undm Rucksack . Zwischendrin gehts aber auch mal ne Runde biken...Freu mich schon.

Was ich bisher so gelesen / gesehen hab, sah jedenfalls sehr vielversprechend aus.

Grüße


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Lazart schrieb:


> NO5 Wochen Peru


Wenn Du noch Anregungen brauchst, kannst Du auf meiner HP was über
Peru lesen. Ist halt in englisch.
Den Trip von Iquitos in den Dschungel war der Hammer der ganzen Reise.
Man muss halt die Moskitos abkönnen oder wird verrückt.
Viel Spass in Peru


----------



## Lazart (12. Januar 2007)

Hey merci, guter Tip. Werd ich mir mal anschauen. Evtl komm ich dann mal noch mit 1,2 Fragen auf dich zurück, wenns ok is.

Gruß und viel Erfolg noch beim Urlaubsort suchen...Nicaragua? Tibet? Kanada? ..Aber haste wahrscheinlich auch alles schon gesehen


----------



## Augus1328 (12. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> da ich mir noch ein paar hundert Überstunden auszahlen lassen muss, spielt
>  eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtiger ist mir der Erlebnisfaktor.
> ...



Kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Check mal selber:
http://www.whistlerheliskiing.com/

Ich war im letzten Januar zwei Wochen dort. Wir wollten eigentlich auch 1-2 mal fliegen, allerdings hat es die meiste Zeit so stark geschneit, daß der Heli nicht fliegen konnte. Die meinten zwar wir sollen schonmal bezahlen u. wir bekommen dann kurzfristig Bescheid aber darauf wollten wir uns nicht einlassen. Hinzu kam, daß es auch abseits der Pisten so genial war, daß wir das Geld garnicht mehr investieren wollten.

Auf jeden Fall würd ich nur die Fortgeschrittenen Gruppe buchen, kostet aber mehr. In der kleinsten Gruppe sind auch Leute die zum ersten Mal im Tiefschnee unterwegs sind bzw. alles mal antesten wollen.  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Januar 2007)

Heli Skiing soll auch im Kaukasus super sein. Hat wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr "Abenteuercharakter" als Nordamerika / Kanada.

Wenn ich soviel Zeit hätte, würde ich 7-8 Wochen nach Australien und dann nach Neuseeland. Relativiert die lange Flugzeit und zu sehen gibt´s genug. Außerdem sind die Freizeitmöglichkeiten zumindest in Australien (in Neuseeland war ich noch nicht) schier unbegrenzt. Aber auch da würde bei mir der Wassersport überwiegen.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Im Ostblock hatte ich genug zu tun. Da möchte ich so schnell nicht mehr
hin wenn ich´s mir raussuchen kann.

Die "leichten" Länder wie auch Australien und NZ will ich mir eigentlich für
später aufheben, wenn man nicht mehr so belastbar ist.

Ich liebäugel immer mehr mit Bolivien. Da hab ich auch ein Patenkind und
könnte mal die dortigen Lebensbedingungen erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkimsim (12. Januar 2007)

Da die Neuseeländer ja bekanntermaßen die Erfinder fast aller Outdoor-Action-Aktivitäten sind, ist das Angebot an Freizeitaktivitäten rund um Christchurch ziemlich groß (alles was mit ...ing aufhört)
Aber davon abgesehen wäre Neuseeland tatsächlich eine Reiseziel wo man locker mehrere Wochen verbringen kann, die Natur ist beeindruckend und die Menschen sehr freundlich. Und es ist jetzt Sommer dort aber doch deutlich gemäßigter als in Australien - da brennt nix.


----------



## Neckarinsel (13. Januar 2007)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Da die Neuseeländer ja bekanntermaßen die Erfinder fast aller Outdoor-Action-Aktivitäten sind, ist das Angebot an Freizeitaktivitäten rund um Christchurch ziemlich groß (alles was mit ...ing aufhört)
> Aber davon abgesehen wäre Neuseeland tatsächlich eine Reiseziel wo man locker mehrere Wochen verbringen kann, die Natur ist beeindruckend und die Menschen sehr freundlich. Und es ist jetzt Sommer dort aber doch deutlich gemäßigter als in Australien - da brennt nix.



Neuseeland ist super. Ich war mit einem Wohnmobil nur auf der Südinsel 5 Wochen unterwegs. Habe mit dem MTB super Touren unternommen. Menschenleere Gebiete gibt es dort genügend ! Die meisten Freizeitaktivitäten sind in Queenstown im Angebot. Dieses Land ist ein Traum.


----------



## one track mind (13. Januar 2007)

zum thema bolivien hätt ich das hier: http://www.gravitybolivia.com/ sieht ziemlich fett aus.
ich wollt da letzten sommer hin, hab aber keinen günstigen flug gefunden.


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Januar 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von einem Around-the-wold-Ticket? 

Hat jemand Erfahrung besonders bezüglich Flexibilität der Weiterflug-Termine?


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einem Around-the-wold-Ticket?
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung besonders bezüglich Flexibilität der Weiterflug-Termine?



das hört sich doch spannend an, haste infos zu sowas?

coffee


----------



## Andreas (17. Januar 2007)

Schau mal bei http://www.around-the-earth.de/


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Januar 2007)

Also erstmal herzlichen Dank an alle für eure Ideen.

Heute ist es so weit:
*3 MONATE URLAUB*
ab Mitte Februar.

In der engeren Wahl stehen:
- Neuseeland
- Vietnam / Laos / Kambodia
- Atacama / Bolivien / Peru / Kolumbien

evtl. noch der Hike von Katmandu nach Sikkim  (9 Wochen)

Den Traum, mit dem Bike das Altiplano von Chile über Bolivien / Peru / Equador zu bewältigen ist auch noch eine Option.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## schorty (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Micha,

ich war schon in Vietnam / Laos / Kambodia. Leider nur einen Monat.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn du Tips brauchst -> mail

Gruß Alex


----------

